# WO Howard Lee Bruce, CD 13 June 2019



## dapaterson (23 Jun 2019)

Howard passed away at his residence in North Bay on Thursday June 13th , 2019 at the age of 52years.

He was a loving father to his daughter Kristianna Bruce-Harkness. Also survived by his father James Bruce. Dear brother of Debbie Wesley (Chris), Martin Sabattis (Rhonda) and Susan Bruce. Predeceased by his mother Lois Bruce and brother Michael Bruce.

Howard proudly served in the Canadian Military for over 32 years with the 2nd and 3rd Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment.  He served overseas in Germany,  Croatia, Bosnia and Afghanistan.

A military service will be held at St George’s Chapel at CFB Petawawa on Wednesday June 26th at 14:00. Reception to follow.

Donations to Soldier On Foundation in memory of Howard will be gratefully acknowledged. 

https://www.hillsidefuneral.ca/notices/WarrantOfficerHoward-BruceCD?fbclid=IwAR2tI9zXlnj-KSOiiWjqfvJdGhy9Hz2JH0ij2lKXx8GiDduFJ7JchAwzIuQ


----------



## OldSolduer (23 Jun 2019)

RIP Warrant .


----------



## bick (23 Jun 2019)

I was on a course or two with Hiw


----------



## vonGarvin (24 Jun 2019)

I had the pleasure of being Howie's platoon commander back in mortar platoon, 2 RCR.  Howie was one of two Mortar Fire Controllers (MFCs), and because I am often slow-witted, Sgt Anderson was callsign 50A, and then-Sgt Bruce was 50B.  
I look back fondly at the time when I was OC Mortars.  Sgt Bruce is a perfect example of why I was able to have a highly rewarding time in that platoon. He was bright and professional and he had a sharp wit. We were a tight-knit group back then, much as many platoons, but I can honestly say that the world is a lesser place now that he is gone; however, the world was made much better thanks to him and to men like him.
I lost track of him over the years, much as happens to many in the Army; however, like with many, when you run into a long-forgotten face, you pick right up where you left off.
Requiescat in Pace, Howie.  

Pro Patria.


----------

